# Some pic's



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks to all the breeders on this forum. I own &amp; I'm working with 15 species at the moment. Thank you mantis breeders, You know who you are.  

It takes me two hours to feed them all. But I enjoy it a lot.

Otomantis sp.







Blepharopsis Mendica






Phyllocrania Paradoxa






Religiosa mantis






Litaneutria minor






Yersinops spp






Phyllovates chlorophaea






Odontomantis planticeps






Chloroharpax Modesta






Hymenopus coronatus


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Rhombodera sp.






Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii






Acromantis Formosana






Pseudoharpax Virescens






Pseudovates Peruviana


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Rick,

Thank you! I enjoy seeing your pic's too.



Rick said:


> Awesome pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2007)

Thata boy Luther :lol:


----------



## joossa (Oct 8, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Phyllovates chlorophaea


^Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 8, 2007)

Mikhails, glad to see your collection doing well. Give it two more months you will have more species than me i am sure :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 8, 2007)

Just maybe!?  But Then again, Most of them are from you.  This hobby is great fun!



yen_saw said:


> Mikhails, glad to see your collection doing well. Give it two more months you will have more species than me i am sure :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 8, 2007)

She's showing off for the camera.  



joossa said:


> ^Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 8, 2007)

:blink: HAHA



hibiscusmile said:


> Thata boy Luther :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 29, 2007)

A month ago my female Odontomantis planticeps (Ant Mantis) laid a small fertile ootheca, It finally hatched today! Cute little mantis!






Peruvian Stick mantis

(Pseudovates Peruviana) are growing put quickly. This one looks almost black.






Meet Henry, The Hymenopus coronatus

(Orchid mantis). I got this cute guy from Rebecca, Thank you!






Ghost Mantis(Phyllocrania Paradoxa) are now L4 &amp; are doing very well.






I got another ootheca from my female Phyllovates chlorophaea(Texas unicorn mantis)






Chloroharpax Modesta(Nigerian Flower Mantis) male is doing very well, But is the only mantis I own without a mate. If anyone has a female or wants to trade let me know?






I'm now pairing up my Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii(#9 mantis).






My female Hymenopus coronatus(Orchid mantis) is now adult. She is very beautiful.Sorry about the Bad picture, She just got done molting.


----------



## Precious (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing your photos. I have a female Nigerian flower but she is only in her fifth, shortly to be sixth, instar. If I'm correct it will be awhile before she is ready to mate.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you!

Yes, you are correct. I dont know if he will still be around. But thank you!  



Precious said:


> Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing your photos. I have a female Nigerian flower but she is only in her fifth, shortly to be sixth, instar. If I'm correct it will be awhile before she is ready to mate.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 29, 2007)

The little Pseudoharpax Virescens(Gambian Spotted-eye flower mantis) that hatched a few weeks ago are getting bigger every day. They are becoming very beautiful.






My Taiwan Flower Mantis(Acromantis Formosana) are now L4 &amp; are doing very well. They are fast little mantis, But very cute.






I got these cute little Rhombodera sp.(Giant Shield Mantis) from Yen, The other day.They are growing big. I'm loving this species, They are the bigest species i own at the moment.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome, great to see someone doing so well with so many species here in the US.

How are those ground mantids doing?


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice pics! So, was your boxer mantis



MikhailsDinos said:


> Thank you!Yes, you are correct. I dont know if he will still be around. But thank you!


I have a subadult female C.Modesta. She is pretty tiny though. Molted yesterday. Are they supposed to be so small? Maybe 2 cm. stretched out? (Minus the claws) Do you think your male will still be there? I have another one, not sure if it's male or female though. Has wingbuds as well.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 29, 2007)

WOw Mikhails, they grow pretty quick for you! must be your "magic" on the fruit flies media :lol: Great job!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you!

Yes, They are very tiny. On the last molt they get twice the size. The male has been adult for a month now, He still looks strong through.



asdsdf said:


> Very nice pics! So, was your boxer mantisI have a subadult female C.Modesta. She is pretty tiny though. Molted yesterday. Are they supposed to be so small? Maybe 2 cm. stretched out? (Minus the claws) Do you think your male will still be there? I have another one, not sure if it's male or female though. Has wingbuds as well.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Yen!  

May be it is the medium or just your "magic" rubbing off onto me? I sent you a PM about the flies.

Thanks again, My friend!



yen_saw said:


> WOw Mikhails, they grow pretty quick for you! must be your "magic" on the fruit flies media :lol: Great job!


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 30, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Thank you! Yes, They are very tiny. On the last molt they get twice the size. The male has been adult for a month now, He still looks strong through.


Thanks, but I meant, do you want them? Yep, both are female, and subadult. Do you think you male can survive long enough for them to mature?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, The female died shortly after this picture. I dont know why she died?






I got a nice big ootheca from this wonderful species!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 4, 2007)

Very sad about the orchid female, sorry buddy..  

On the other hand, congrate on the HUGE ooth


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you Yen!  



yen_saw said:


> Very sad about the orchid female, sorry buddy..  On the other hand, congrate on the HUGE ooth


----------



## andy hood (Nov 5, 2007)

great photos and a beautifull collection of mantids you have


----------

